# Backstop And Catch Box



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

here is a very inexpensive and great backstop and catchbox I made... its made from pvc pipe, a painters canvas tarp and panters paper...the catch box is just a plastic container... I place it in the yard of my shop, and I shoot from my driveway about 35ft...I also included a pic of my new Recurve Hunter that came in the mail today.. Love this slingshot Thanks Roger and since he always takes his pics over a swimming pool, I thought it only fitting that I took mine over my favorite fishing pond since I don't have a pool... hahaha
Kip


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very creative catch box and CERY beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the setup. May need to duplicate once we get moved.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great, Kip. I like it a lot!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nice setup, looks pretty portable to


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done Bud, I like it.
Philly


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

good idea m8 that sling is a cracker


----------

